# Proposal for Chelmsford meet



## Mark T (Jan 28, 2012)

As I hinted at in the Oxford meet thread, I'm proposing a meet in the county town of Chelmsford since we seem to have quite a few Essex people in the forums.

Since there isn't currently an event in August, I would propose that month (gives me plenty of time to sort it out as well) and I suspect the best dates would be the Saturdays 18th or 25th August.  There is no reason why I couldn't switch to a Sunday (or a completely different date).

I would choose those dates because it's between the close of the summer olympics and start of the paraolympics.  Anyone coming by train potentially has to route through Stratford!

Since JD Wetherspoons seem to be favoured we have two:


The Ivory Peg: 575m from Rail/Coach station
The Thomas Mildmay: 750m from Rail/Coach station

Both are child friendly and have free WiFi.  I would favour the Peg since it seems to be quieter.

I know of a decent free car park that anyone with a sat nav should be able to find with not too much problem and is also about a 600m walk.

So, how many people would be interested in a meet in Chelmsford?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not, bit too far LOL, but just bumping your thread!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sadly, I can't make either of those two dates as I'll have only just returned from "Olympics Avoidance".  
For the same reason I'll be missing the York and Brighton meets! Work will be getting in the way of the Birmingham meet (sadly, would love to go).
FWIW, October appears to be meet-free at the mo.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

I would be very interested as I live in Chelmsford, I have not been able to attend other meet up's because of the cost getting to the places. Those dates all work for me


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

C'mon you Chelmsfordites! 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=25224

Might be a possibility for me, about 3.5 hours on the train


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 2, 2012)

Just been checking trains etc, but I cant make this one. Fare is only ?30 and journey takes about four and a half hours which involves 2 trains, 1 underground and 1 bus, and the last train to get back home leaves at 5pm


----------



## Mark T (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought I would poke this one since no one else has recently 

Seems not that many people for who this is convenient (due to cost, travel time).  I'll hold the offer open but I think with not that much interest it's not worth it for 3 of us in the pub.

However, I'm in Chelmsford Central park at least once each weekend taking my little boy for a play in the playground and often ending up at one of the local Costa's for Coffee (mine) and Cake (his).  So I'm quite happy to bump into anyone if our paths should cross.

For anyone that it's useful to and doesn't mind a walk to the shops - that free car park on a weekend can be found here - http://g.co/maps/z53qk


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2012)

I worked on the referb on the " SARECENS HEAD " in the late 80s.  Right in the middle of chelmsford. Probable changed its name  5 times ?       Remember being a nice part of the country, Used to get up early & travel in van graft for for a few days & back,  (Young & Daft still havnt changed)     Good Luck & hope it all comes off !!


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 4, 2012)

I would love to go to a meet with other people  I live in suffolk but chelmsford is only an hour away for me so would be happy to travel


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe it would help get more interest if this thread was put in the general tabas I only stumbled across it as I was exploring  Just a thought


----------

